# Sticky  What is a Pipe and Tobacco Bomb?



## Puff Moderator Team (Sep 23, 2011)

*What is a Bomb?*
An unsolicited gift of pipe related products send via the mail. The intent behind a Bomb is to share some things that you think the "target" would like. It's really a gift from the heart to another BOTL.

*Some Guidelines:*
1. When sending a bomb, you can post in this forum, that someone is about to receive a bomb. This gets the excitement and anticipation of the bomb started.
2. Use the Golden Rule. Give to others as you would hope they would give to you.
3. Acknowledge that you have been bombed. The bomber loves to see that happy reaction. It's OK to act wounded or incensed. It's fun to see a tragic report. It's also OK just to say "Thank you!". Be aware that some bombers wish that their bomb's contents remain classified.
4. Remember, it's the thought that counts. Do not be offended at the contents or value of the contents in a bomb. 
5. Return fire? That is up to you. A Bomb is given freely without the expectation of reward. 
6. Trader Feedback is NOT used for bombs.
7. Last but not least - Enjoy! This is a great community.

*Some Questions about Bombing:*

*Q:* I haven't been bombed yet. How can I make it happen?
*A:* If you are a contributing member of the community, someone is bound to notice you.

*Q:* I got some tobacco in a bomb that I know I don't like. What do I do?
*A:* Nothing&#8230;it's the thought that counts.

*Q:* I want to bomb someone, but I don't know their address, how can I get it?
*A:* You may find members' addresses in their User Profile, provided they've added it there, and provided you've met the membership time requirements.

You must meet two requirements in order to view an address.
1. 100 posts.
2. 90 days membership.

Remember, the above are only requirements in order to view an address. You may add your address at any time.

*Don't ever give out anyone's address or suggest that a member pm an older member for an address, if the requesting member has not met the requirements stated. This is considered a violation of the forum rules and action will be taken against the offending party.*

*Q:* What can be included in a bomb? 
*A:* Pipe tobacco (of course) but it is not limited to that. You can send gifts such as pipes, pipe accessories, candies, anything really... The possibilities are endless.

*Q:* After I have been bombed do I have to return the favor? 
*A:* NO... Being bombed does not require a you to retaliate with a package back to the sender this was a gift and not a trade, typically a bombing is done on a pay it forward type thing.

*Mailing Tips*
Take advantage of the USPS[/URL] website for your supplies.
Free boxes, online postage, and free tracking.

Other things that might be helpful:
1. Save boxes, bubble wrap etc. you receive. these can usually be reused.
2. Newspaper balled up artfully can serve as a bubble wrap replacement. The materials should not rattle around in the box!
3. Ziplocs baggies and Food Saver bags are good for tobacco.


----------

